# This is what TSD is all about !



## karatemom3 (Oct 18, 2013)

I had an instructor announce at the end of a large promotion event which included 25 sparring matches   "Now this is what TSD is all about.  You can beat the crap out of someone and then touch gloves and it is all good."  Your thoughts please?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2013)

While true of any combat sport, I think that is entirely too limited to be what any MA is "all about".


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2013)

It's a great aspect of training with a good group of people! I've gone out for pizza with people who have just cracked me in the head with a stick.


----------

